# Denied by Lyft



## 317trufreak (Sep 5, 2014)

I signed up for Lyft in the Indianapolis, IN area. I went through all the motions and met with a driver and took my picture and then was told the photo the other driver took was bad and they needed another one I kept taking pictures they weren't good enough then would I told them this is the final time I was trying I was denied employment Interesting huh lol


----------



## Robert420 (Aug 30, 2014)

317trufreak said:


> I signed up for Lyft in the Indianapolis, IN area. I went through all the motions and met with a driver and took my picture and then was told the photo the other driver took was bad and they needed another one I kept taking pictures they weren't good enough then would I told them this is the final time I was trying I was denied employment Interesting huh lol


You basically, told Lyft whom might have employed you that you weren't taken anymore picture it was your last time. I've to agree with Lyft here on denying you this could've been avoided with the following steps below.

1. Take a picture using a phone with a camera that has better quality of taken pictures.
2. If your phone didn't work you could've took a picture using a computer webcam.
3. If your current phone camera quality isn't that great you could've edited the photo online using several tools such as Pixlr.


----------



## 317trufreak (Sep 5, 2014)

Yes that is fine with me 
Who has someone take 10 pictures I have a high quality phone that takes super hd pics
One it's cropped to big
Then itsbtoo small
Then its too bright 
then too dark 
Then full headshot
Then show shoulders

Thats irritating and ridiculous when I shouldn't have to do that best of luck to other drivers no thanks too much


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

You were denied by Lyft because you were not willing to take any more pictures, and were deactivated by Uber? Sounds like the ride sharing business is not for you.


----------



## 317trufreak (Sep 5, 2014)

Dont need them most of my riders have my personal number and only want to ride with me


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

I had the same thing with lyft and got so annoyed that left it at that. At time time uber wasn't horrible and kept me pretty busy so I decided to stay with uber. After a while when things got worse and I decided to sign up with lyft too, I just submitted a nice photo based on all their requirements and got in right away. But it was really annoying I hear ya


----------



## 317trufreak (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks ubergirl glad someone else understands geez


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

317trufreak said:


> Dont need them most of my riders have my personal number and only want to ride with me


then Uber and Lyft did you a favor. What do need them for if you have your own plentiful "rider base"?


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

I was denied and have no idea, met the driver, I speak perfect english-the mentor did not, I have a 2013 luxury 4 door-he did not, I have never had a ticket or a point, no criminal record of any sort, have a 740 credit score, stumped here


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

Shine'ola said:


> I was denied and have no idea, met the driver, I speak perfect english-the mentor did not, I have a 2013 luxury 4 door-he did not, I have never had a ticket or a point, no criminal record of any sort, have a 740 credit score, stumped here


Did they see your Avatar ?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

having a nicer car than the mentor is an automatic fail!


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

317trufreak said:


> Dont need them most of my riders have my personal number and only want to ride with me


How do you handle the insurance for them?


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

my mentor had a prius with a gay pink stach also, he did say if and when he goes to the airport he takes it off, chicken shit *****


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Shine'ola said:


> ...chicken shit *****


You didn't by chance share this opinion with him....did you?


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

No, I just said to him "for a Rican just off the boat... yo English ain't bad fist bumps , catch ya on the flip bro"


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

Shine'ola said:


> I was denied and have no idea, met the driver, I speak perfect english-the mentor did not, I have a 2013 luxury 4 door-he did not, I have never had a ticket or a point, no criminal record of any sort, have a 740 credit score, stumped here


It's gotta be the gap tooth Shine'ola


----------



## mpalmer (Oct 26, 2014)

I was denied also.. No clue as to why? I'm sure its a pain to find out any info..


----------



## Robert420 (Aug 30, 2014)

mpalmer said:


> I was denied also.. No clue as to why? I'm sure its a pain to find out any info..


Q. Did your mentor do a Welcome ride that lasted with you about 10 minutes or longer ? I know lyft has started to look at this now on the mentor side which can also cause you to get denied.

I recommend that you, send an email to [email protected].


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Robert420 said:


> Q. Did your mentor do a Welcome ride that lasted with you about 10 minutes or longer ? I know lyft has started to look at this now on the mentor side which can also cause you to get denied.
> 
> I recommend that you, send an email to [email protected].


POST #"18 /Robert420 : +1


----------

